# Driving Licence



## EddieS (May 1, 2005)

We are going to Spain in October and while we are there we will need to hire a car for a couple of days.
My driving licence is the old green paper one, no photo.
Dose any body know if they will accept to paper licence or do I need to get a new photo version

Eddie


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

They will accept but you will have to produce a pssport also


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As it's supposed to bring us in line with Europe (why does it sound like someone being poorly) I think you might have a problem, but get away with it, as it is after all a British document, but you'll need to back it up with your passport of course and hope fully they have the same address on them.

It's too late to change it unless Swansea can do you a rush job under the circumstances, but I wouldn't hold your breath as they seem to only employ dimwits, who can't/won't comprehend a life outside of the DVLA, and that people have problems sometimes.

Kev.


----------



## EddieS (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the info gentlemen
regards Eddie


----------

